# 10000    -312

## dibars

,   :
 14. 
           .
             10000?  ,                ?
 ,  ,   ,  46 () ,     .      -    ,     .  ,    ,  ,  .

----------


## svsan

,    
      ,   
     ,    :        ,    ;   ,    10000,

----------


## dibars

46?
     ?

----------


## dibars

svsan,      ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## toll

46 !
    !
 ,   ,     !

----------


## freshmaker

:yes: 


> 46 !
>     !
>  ,   ,     !

----------


## svsan

> 46 !
>     !


         ?     ,        :Smilie:

----------


## toll

,        ,     !
,      ,                   !

----------


## freshmaker

> ,    
>       ,   
>      ,    :        ,    ;   ,    10000,


 -

----------


## svsan

> -


  ?      , : *"           ."*

----------


## freshmaker

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...D%E8%E5+10000:)

----------


## .

*freshmaker*,         ,  .       :Smilie:

----------


## dr_oplet

.     ?   ?

----------


## _

15

----------

?      , : "           ."
,    ? 
    10000.     :Embarrassment: 
 : 1.    2.     ,   312-.

----------


## toll

!
        ,   !
   ,  100%  !!!!!!!!

----------

> !
>         ,   !
>    ,  100%  !!!!!!!!


    !? :Wow: 
       -      -  ...   ( )  :Wink:

----------


## toll

.  !!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## svsan

> !
>         ,   !
>    ,  100%  !!!!!!!!


 , ""   
     ,     10000

----------

> .  !!!!!!!!!!


"" ,    :yes:

----------


## toll

,  !
  !!!!!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## svsan

> !!!!!!!!!


,  ,  -  ,

----------


## toll

!!!!!!
  ,    !!!!

----------


## toll

, svsan,    !
  ,        ,  ,     !
  ,   ,             .    ,  !
  ,  ,    ,     ,     ...  ,    !

----------


## svsan

> ,  !


   1,   1000
     50  50,       



> ,


  ,          ,

----------

""  ,       (. 4.1. . 9   129-).    -    312-,      10000  :Frown:        ...

----------

:       2000 .     8349 .         10 000 .        30.12.2008 N 312- "               "?

:    . 14    08.02.1998 N 14- "    " ( .    30.12.2008 N 312- "               " ( -  N 312-)) ( -  N 14-)          10 000 .
,         N 312- ,                ( - ),           .
  . 14  N 14-           .    ,    ,      10 000 .,  N 312-  .
 N 312-     1  2009 . (. 5  N 312-).             ( .  N 312-)   N 14- ( .  N 312-)     ,        N 312-. ,       ,  N 312-  .
        ,            , ,      .
..
 "-"

----------

,    "-"  :Embarrassment:

----------

,   .     ,       ?

----------


## svsan

> ,       ?


   ,   ""    -  
 :Smilie:

----------

"  "  -    :yes: 
   ,  ,

----------


## Olgareg

46-!

----------


## sarakot

> 46-!


!    .      10000   13001,          13001         14001.

----------


## svsan

> .      10000   13001,


  ,      ,     (  2  )

----------


## AVK

> 46-!


  ,     14         13   ?  14 -          ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> :       2000 .     8349 .         10 000 .        30.12.2008 N 312- "               "?
> 
> :    . 14    08.02.1998 N 14- "    " ( .    30.12.2008 N 312- "               " ( -  N 312-)) ( -  N 14-)          10 000 .
> ,         N 312- ,                ( - ),           .
>   . 14  N 14-           .    ,    ,      10 000 .,  N 312-  .
>  N 312-     1  2009 . (. 5  N 312-).             ( .  N 312-)   N 14- ( .  N 312-)     ,        N 312-. ,       ,  N 312-  .
>         ,            , ,      .
> ..
>  "-"


-  ... "   ,    ,      10 000 .,  N 312-  ." -     ???
"    ,        N 312-. ,       ,  N 312-  ." -     " "         ... 
 :Smilie: )))


  :
"        ,            , ,      ." -    (  ) -      -            !!!
    .  (  ).

----------

!  - ,   -  ...
   ?  :Wow: 
...
  ,     -        .        .  ...

----------


## Bogi

,       10!!!  (   90-  :Smilie:  ),   8400.       ?!       ...          .

----------

1 ,    " "     .     2009 (  )          -   -   ,    -      ..       312-....
p.s.   :

----------


## Marie

(..      ),    :     - 400    - 200?   . 400?

----------


## Bogi

400  ?!
    13       ?! 14  ?!

----------

14- ,            :yes:

----------

.         ,   -    .
     -     .      - ?

----------


## ab2093

> .  !!!!!!!!!!


 -      .
:
1.1  ( )       3- .
1.2   ( )   .
2. 13001        +       (  )
3. 14001       :       (  )
4.   ,   ,   
5.    ,   ,   
6.    (400 .)     (400 .)
7.   

:
-      
-        
-    
-   
-     (4 )    (6  :OnFire: )

----------

